# mattress toppers



## 103932 (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi, we are thinking of buying a mattress topper as we fined the fix bed in our rapido a bit hard at times, anyone any idea which to go for ? were to buy ? can they be cut to size/shape ? ect 

Best regards
David.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

David, my wife complained about the bed in our Rapido, the metal support bar down the centre could be felt through the mattress.

We got a double 2" memory foam M/Topper from our local Dunelm store at £120 expensive but worth every penny, if you do get one get a genuine memory foam one, much better in the long run, sleep like a log now.

Bob


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Argos . . king size 'memory foam' topper approx £80 !
We got one at home & one in van - excellent !


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

vicdicdoc said:


> Argos . . king size 'memory foam' topper approx £80 !
> We got one at home & one in van - excellent !


Vic,

Can they be cut to shape to fit the tapered style fixed beds?


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

We use 2" memory foam toppers from Raskelf, I think that they can cut to shape, have a look on their website

http://www.raskelf.com/


----------



## 88741 (May 9, 2005)

Cannot think why Raskelf toppers should not be cut to shape, but do give them a ring as they are very helpful. Agree that memory foam is the best way to go, now got one for my bed at home and another for the van. 
Bliss 8)


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Just ordered two singles which are being cut to size with covers and free pillows including postage £160 awaiting del looking at the spec they seem an improvement on other well known makes.

http://www.care-and-comfort.co.uk

Will let you know.


----------



## ianhibs (May 1, 2005)

Yes, they can be cut to shape. We've just received our Raskelf toppers and have cut two of the corners slightly to give a better fit. This was done with kitchen scissors. Major surgery might be more difficult as the foam is encased in its own cover and this would have to be modified also.

Happy sleeping

Ian


----------



## 103356 (Mar 11, 2007)

If you give Raskelf your mattress dimensions they will cut it exactly to fit, including the cover. We have a 2" one for our slightly non-standard sized queen bed in the RV and it fits exactly. They will even do fitted sheets as well to ensure it stays in place. Not the cheapest, but the quality and service is excellent.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

vicdicdoc said:


> Argos . . king size 'memory foam' topper approx £80 !
> We got one at home & one in van - excellent !


Yeh, have to agree with Vic. Got one for MH but also use it on the bed at home. Beltin piece of kit.

Johnny F


----------



## 103932 (Apr 16, 2007)

Hi Again, Many thanks to you all for your help comments & suggestions on mattress toppers.
its now time to decide what to go for. Will let you know the results, many thanks ones again.



Best Regards
David


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Yep, the 'Argos' topper can be cut to shape - just unzip it from its [removable / washable] cover & snip with scissors then just re-stitch the unwanted bit of the cover . . you'll not be disappointed with the extra support and softness


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

I keep jumping into this thread to read it then realise that I've misread the title as *'mistress toppers'* :wav:


----------



## 97587 (Feb 6, 2006)

If you get the CC mag there is a company that advertises in there who are half the price of Raskelf. I have had 3 singles of them for over 3 years and although a couple are showing signs of wear where they have been continually folded for storage are still doing a good job.

Pete


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Yep! We had one made to measure for our campervan from Raskelf, plus the sheet which was washed after we got back from hols. Cracking piece of kit and worth the cost.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Received the toppers yesterday and tried them out on the bed, well it may of been luck but I did wake up this morning with a lot less aches and pains. Therefore at this early stage of use I would give them a thumbs up.

Just noticed this :

Customer Reward Scheme

Recommend your friends and family and receive 5% of your own purchase back (less VAT).

We will refund 5% of your original price if a sale is made of a similar value as a result of your recommendation.

Customers purchasing two or more products at the same time are welcome to a 5% discount off the cheapest priced item (inc VAT).

I wonder if its worth a member of staff trying for a discount for MHF members.


----------



## takeaflight (May 9, 2005)

Just a quick update after several days use I can highly recommend them.
I find I sleep much better and on waking have a lot less aches and pains.

In fact the ones we have on the bed where tailor made for the Hymer so we going to order another one for our bed.


----------

